# Seal Wax - Heat Gun?



## richmke (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting bottle sealing wax to:

1) Countersink the cork
2) Place beads on top of the cork
3) Use a heat gun to melt the wax.

Anyone tried this before?
Any ideas on how to place the wax on the top of the cork without getting it onto the outside of the neck?


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 3, 2017)

I've done this exact thing a few years ago. After some trial and error I got it down pretty good. 
First, I ended up having to use painters tape 2"-3" down for drips. They all looked a hot mess until I taped the sides. 
And with the heat gun the cork burns before the wax melts. I used an old soup can to melt and pour after first attempting the way you described. And then I had to pinch the tin for an easier pour. 
Also, I wasn't able to use just one pellet at a time. There obviously is going to be some waste with this. I taped up maybe 3-6 bottles and melted a dozen or so pellets at a time.


----------



## richmke (Apr 3, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> And with the heat gun the cork burns before the wax melts.



Did the Smokey Cork taste improve the wine?

How about a Solder Iron? - just kidding.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 3, 2017)

I tried that and cracked the bottle - 

I now heat up the wax after pushing down the cork approx 3/8'' and use a bent spoon - let it cool and go back and reheat it up as it will remelt relatively quickly.

The reason I have to heat it up - The glass is colder than the wax and you do not have a proper seal - once the wax and the bottle is reheated = perfect seal.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 3, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I tried that and cracked the bottle -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. I forgot about that. I ended up having this second re-heat seal indirectly occur when reheated to press in my stamp.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 3, 2017)

Get yourself a chinky little hot glue gun, like ten bucks at a craft store, and use sealing wax sticks, they come in a multitude of colors. You need to heat the bottle and cork a little so it sticks, pull the trigger, fill your void. No mess, no drips, unplug when you're done, it'll be ready for the next batch..........

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZAD6FW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 3, 2017)

just a side note - I am able to separate the wax off the synthetic corks and reuse the wax again


----------



## Mismost (Apr 3, 2017)

WHY? Serious question....why do you do this in the first place?


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 3, 2017)

I Personally tried it out not for sealing but because I wanted to stamp the wax with the year for labeling since I dont do labels. But I was just lying to myself. 
Real reason: my LHBS sold it and I thought it was cool.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 3, 2017)

Mismost said:


> WHY? Serious question....why do you do this in the first place?



I like using synthetic corks - sometimes the jaws will leave a crease at times and spoilage can occur within the wine. Since then I pushed down the corks and seal the tops completely with wax for longer shelf life. 

I just opened up a week ago - 2006 apple wine - It was perfect ! ! 

I know all about the breathing of the corks and all - but I always had the best luck doing it this way. I never had a bottle spoil after bottling it -

I will admit that this method is not for everyone as it is my method I choose to use.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 3, 2017)

richmke said:


> I'm thinking about getting bottle sealing wax to:
> 
> 1) Countersink the cork
> 2) Place beads on top of the cork
> ...



Rich - 
I use a small double broiler with a bent spoon to top off the tops of the corks 

I will also wipe the sides of the bottles after corking with a damp towel using mineral oil and the wax will not stick to it -


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 3, 2017)

Mismost said:


> WHY? Serious question....why do you do this in the first place?



I recall when lead capsules were first outlawed. Many wineries switched to aluminum or tin capsules, but some used wax in the way described here.

For the home winemaker, wax is a way to "dress up" your finished bottle, without the extreme expense of a metal capsule sealer or the chintziness of a shrunken plastic capsule. (No offense to those who use shrink-wrap capsules; I just happen not to favor them.)


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2017)

I have about 8 different colors of was. I use a cheap hot plate. I bought a cheap $4.00 sauce pan for each color so there is no clean up or waste. I also bought a pack of about 8 spoons for just a couple dollars at Walmart. again no clean up. With so many different colors you can also blend a few to make a new color.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 4, 2017)

It was definitely a fun thing to try. And I would do it again. Those plastic shrink caps are nice and easy. But Probably will do wax on a batch that I'm really loving and excited for.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 4, 2017)

To late Paul, I'm offended. Also very cheap and lazy.


----------



## Mismost (Apr 4, 2017)

doesn't this wax seal defeat the whole let in a little air for proper aging in the bottle effect/reasoning/line of bs?

Air good? Air bad? it breathes. Strangle it to death.

does anyone really know? I don't, but I am a new guy. I don't put anything on the bottle but a cork and a label.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 4, 2017)

kevinlfifer said:


> To late Paul, I'm offended. Also very cheap and lazy.



I'm cheaper and lazier. No capsules _or_ wax for me!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 5, 2017)

Mismost said:


> doesn't this wax seal defeat the whole let in a little air for proper aging in the bottle effect/reasoning/line of bs?
> 
> Air good? Air bad? it breathes. Strangle it to death.
> 
> does anyone really know? I don't, but I am a new guy. I don't put anything on the bottle but a cork and a label.


 
I feel that it will inhibit micro-oxidation over time. I also think that the wax just another layer that gets between me and the wine.


----------

